# Greatest & cheapest glass cleaner ever?



## Jon Allum (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi one and all,

So, I have struggled to find a glass cleaner that was:

1. Effective on interior and exterior glass;
2. Quick to use; and
3. Didn't smear.

So, I made my own. Isopropyl alcohol at 4:1. It was so simple it hurts. A litre of IPA only costs £11 (http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk). This means a litre of glass cleaner costs only £2.20 and leaves a crystal clear finish. A great product at a bargain price. I can't see myself buying another glass cleaner again. Happy days.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

You can get IPA a lot cheaper than that :thumb:


----------



## Jon Allum (Aug 18, 2012)

Then that makes it even cheaper. Even happier days.


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

You can get 5L of IPA through eBay for about £18 delivered

I use it as a glass cleaner at about 1:3, it's not so good if you've got loads of crud or flattened insects on the windscreen, but brilliant if it's just traffic film, grease or light dirt 

For the heavier dirt and squashed bugs I tend to use something like surfex at 1:20 for an initial wipe down to remove the grime and then the IPA spray to leave the glass crystal clear


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

A very good cleaner but not the cheapest.

In 2nd place is white vinegar

First place goes to a scrunched up newspaper and H2o (some newspapers work better than others depending on the print)


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I use Ipa at 4:1 too.
Although we use loads of Ipa at work so about 500ml went missing the other day


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Aldi's Glass Cleaner! 79p per 500ml, so £1.58 per litre.


----------



## Jon Allum (Aug 18, 2012)

How does Aldi glass cleaner perform on interior and exterior glass? The beauty of this is that a stronger solution can be mixed for greater cleaning power.

I like the idea of using Surfex as a stronger glass cleaner. I was thinking about getting some to remove my polish residues and will give it a try on glass at 1:20 if I do.


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Jon Allum said:


> How does Aldi glass cleaner perform on interior and exterior glass? The beauty of this is that a stronger solution can be mixed for greater cleaning power.
> 
> I like the idea of using Surfex as a stronger glass cleaner. I was thinking about getting some to remove my polish residues and will give it a try on glass at 1:20 if I do.


Brilliantly. I've used it on heavily soiled glass, light dust, polishing dust/residue and dried water marks and it deals with it all no problem. It works great on the interior glass too... Removes fingerprints, grease and the hazy film very easily.


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

I recently bought a bottle of this but havnt had the chance to test it yet:

http://www.diy.com/nav/rooms/indoor...ndow_cleaning/HG-Window-Cleaner-0-5L-11697588

Instructions say it is extremely concentrated and you only dilute 15ml in 5L of water, so 3ml per litre! Which works out to 2p per litre of window cleaning solution lol. But will have to test and see how it works, but reviews on amazon suggest it is good... I will probably dilute it with demineralised water rather than tap water.


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

sitalchauhan said:


> I will probably dilute it with demineralised water rather than tap water.


Yes, that's something I forgot to mention - as I'm in hard water area, when I'm making up any type of mix, IPA, Surfex, APC etc., I use distilled water rather than tap water. Our local Tesco often have the 2.5litre containers of water for 50p so it's not exactly expensive.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

S63 said:


> A very good cleaner but not the cheapest.
> 
> In 2nd place is white vinegar
> 
> First place goes to a scrunched up newspaper and H2o (some newspapers work better than others depending on the print)


Old Skool is rarely wrong... and always seems to be easier, cheaper and faster...

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

As above vinegar or a couple of single drips of fairy in a 1/4 of a bucket of warm water


----------



## bobjohnson27 (Apr 15, 2013)

sitalchauhan said:


> I recently bought a bottle of this but havnt had the chance to test it yet:
> 
> http://www.diy.com/nav/rooms/indoor...ndow_cleaning/HG-Window-Cleaner-0-5L-11697588
> 
> Instructions say it is extremely concentrated and you only dilute 15ml in 5L of water, so 3ml per litre! Which works out to 2p per litre of window cleaning solution lol. But will have to test and see how it works, but reviews on amazon suggest it is good... I will probably dilute it with demineralised water rather than tap water.


I've been using this for a few weeks, really impressed with it. I use it with a spray bottle, spray it on then work it in with a microfibre and then go over with a second microfibre to make sure it's clear.


----------



## alanr (Mar 11, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> I use Ipa at 4:1 too.
> Although we use loads of Ipa at work so about 500ml went missing the other day


so its 4 parts IPA 1 part WATER ?

Thanks


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

No the opposite.
400ml DI water to 100ml IPA


----------



## alanr (Mar 11, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> No the opposite.
> 400ml DI water to 100ml IPA


great stuff best glass cleaner yet for me


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

alanr said:


> great stuff best glass cleaner yet for me


Me too


----------



## Waltsinhull (Jan 22, 2011)

I mix meths (methylated spirit) 9:1 with water and use in a mister spray.

Cleans windows a treat, I also use it on hot days to remove water marks from bodywork.


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Mr muscle glass cleaner works well for removing bug splat in the summer spray or on let it sity for a few seconds and wipe off with paper towel. Bugs gone even dried on ones !


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Dannbodge said:


> No the opposite.
> 400ml DI water to 100ml IPA


whoops ive been using it neat..lol no wonder im always seeing things when im finished..lol


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

The only problem with IPA based homebrew mixes is I find I can end up 'chasing' grease,traffic film, diesel residue whatever it is, around the glass a bit rather than removing it.

I think you go need a cleaner with some surficant in it to get the grease off the glass and onto the cloth imho.


----------

